# Few shots from Nemo in Mass



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Hope everyone made plenty of payup this storm. We were over due for a good blasting!

Heres a few pics from the Norfolk Ma area

Enjoy


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Above pictures are of where i run my firewood business out of. Its going to be a long week removing snow from my firewood piles which the snow has drifted right over.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

you can see the big pile of wood covered in snow. I have a 50x50 tarp over the wood, now just gotta figure out how to dig it out hehe.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

....................


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Few more pics


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Guess this little guy didnt want me to plow yet!


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool pics.... I plow for the town of Norfolk


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

KubotaJr;1593749 said:


> you can see the big pile of wood covered in snow. I have a 50x50 tarp over the wood, now just gotta figure out how to dig it out hehe.


Would the tarp be strong enough to roll the snow off? You could tie ropes to the eyelets on the far side of the pile, run the rope over the pile to the truck, and drive. My first thought was just drag the tarp with the snow on it, tied on at the near side, but the snow might stay (like the old tablecloth trick in slow motion) and/or the tarp would snag on the firewood.

You could light the pile on fire and let it melt the snow off.


----------

